# Oil and filter



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey I havent
View attachment 48921
seen this posted anywhere before so if your interested this is the oil and filter the dealer uses for cruze diesels I'm going to change my oil at 1000mi then switch to full synthetic at 7k


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

cool, at least now i know what the dexos 2 logo looks like....kept seeing the dexos 1 (green) the swirl in the background kept tricking me into thinking it was a 2....then i saw the 1 at the bottom corner...

arabic labeling huh?


----------



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol were supporting terrorism with our diesel cars but seriously yeah that kind threw me off too cant wait to switch over to something made in the usa like amsoil with just english on the label


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

thumbs up for amsoil
soon as the maintenance program is over i will be running amsoil as well- **** im a amsoil dealer, kinda hard not too


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wanted to go with the Amsoil but the 5W30 isn't Dexos2 so I ended up ordering the Total Quartz. I will probably be doing my first non-dealer change this weekend.


----------



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)

So i went ahead and changed the oil at 661 miles it was pretty dirty ive seen much cleaner oil come out of my mustang after some hard use lol i really dont think its wise to wait till the oil life monitor tells you to change it at least not the first change or two


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks for the picture. My Dealer used mobil but it is also Dexos 2. I will probably buy total quartz also when the free changes are done.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Heftyhank said:


> So i went ahead and changed the oil at 661 miles it was pretty dirty ive seen much cleaner oil come out of my mustang after some hard use lol i really dont think its wise to wait till the oil life monitor tells you to change it at least not the first change or two


It won't hurt a thing to leave the oil in. Diesel engines pump soot into the oil so it's very normal for the oil to be black after the first 5 minutes. Perfectly normal. This is why it is so important to use the right oil. The right oil is designed to handle these conditions.


----------



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok good to know. Question why do they call it an "oil burner"? i am a n00b when it comes to diesels as evidence of my dismay of the oil color lol


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

Probably because diesel fuel is related to fuel oil. Just out of curiousity...does your manual have an incorrect oil filter listed in it? Mine did.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Heftyhank said:


> Ok good to know. Question why do they call it an "oil burner"? i am a n00b when it comes to diesels as evidence of my dismay of the oil color lol


Basically diesel fuel is an oil. Also, you've probably heard of the older diesels running waste vegetable oil (WVO) in them. The properties of the WVO are similar enough to the diesel fuel that the engine will run on it. I don't think you can do that on the newer common rail diesels though.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

diesels are called oil burners cause they were designed to run off oil-peanut oil to be exact
no common rail motors cant handle wvo or used motor oil the sensors dont like it.
i run used motor oil in my cummins 12 valve. its been filtered and heated and centrifuged
it burns good and is lubricating everything. mileage increase as well.


correction AMSOIL does have dexros 2 capatable oil!! i forgot which forum described it, u can search.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

correction AMSOIL does have dexros 2 capatable oil!! i forgot which forum described it, u can search.[/QUOTE]

amsoil European mid saps 5w 40 is dexos 2 rated. its in my oil pan an doing a good job!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nellie said:


> diesels are called oil burners cause they were designed to run off oil-peanut oil to be exact
> no common rail motors cant handle wvo or used motor oil the sensors dont like it.
> i run used motor oil in my cummins 12 valve. its been filtered and heated and centrifuged
> it burns good and is lubricating everything. mileage increase as well.
> ...


I've pointed out the peanut oil reference is incorrect before...

"It is often reported that Diesel designed his engine to run on peanut oil, but this is false. Patent number 608845 describes his engine as being designed to run on pulverulent solid fuel (coal dust). Diesel stated in his published papers, "at the Paris Exhibition in 1900 (_Exposition Universelle_) there was shown by the Otto Company a small diesel engine, which, at the request of the French Government ran on Arachide (earth-nut or peanut) oil (see biodiesel), and worked so smoothly that only a few people were aware of it. The engine was constructed for using mineral oil, and was then worked on vegetable oil without any alterations being made. The French Government at the time thought of testing the applicability to power production of the Arachide, or earth-nut, which grows in considerable quantities in their African colonies, and can easily be cultivated there." Diesel himself later conducted related tests and appeared supportive of the idea.[SUP][57]"[/SUP]


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> correction AMSOIL does have dexros 2 capatable oil!! i forgot which forum described it, u can search.



Just to watch your wording for people that worry, it is not Dexos2 certified by GM, but I would put it in my car and sleep like a baby knowing it meets that certification or better!


----------



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah i trust that its up to the task of oiling my engine but i want that certification just to be safe so hopefully itll happen soon


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

here's the current website, with both listed on it.. It shows all oil thats Dexos licensed..

GM dexos Licensed Products


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Heftyhank said:


> Yeah i trust that its up to the task of oiling my engine but i want that certification just to be safe so hopefully itll happen soon


Keep in mind the certification is optional for warranty purposes. It simply guarantees you that the oil meets a minimum specification. 

Sent from mobile.


----------

